# Rlt 29 Upgrade



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When I made the RLT29 last year there were no movement rings available that would fit this case so I had to use what was available to me. They were a bargain at Â£49 and I think all 95 were sold in a day.









I now have some rings that will fit these cases and I should be able to obtain some unsigned M4 type dials to fit.

This means that I can now fit a luminous dial, only in black, with calendar and an upgraded movement.

I would like to know who would be interested in this upgrade so I can get the dials and parts ordered.

I will not supply just the parts, you would need to send me the watch that you have. As for price I do not really know exactly but would think some where between Â£30 and Â£40.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bugger









How I wish I had one of those now...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry George, I'm sure the second hand value has just gone up even more.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Never mind Roy, one of these days, me having some dosh and you having the right watch, will happen at exactly the right time.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

upgraded as in automatic?

possible - but not def. interested.

def. interested if it's now an automatic!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be a quartz movement as these case were original made for. They are not thick enough for an automatic movement.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> When I made the RLT29 last year there were no movement rings available that would fit this case so I had to use what was available to me. They were a bargain at Â£49 and I think all 95 were sold in a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy,

As the lucky owner of the RED/PINK RLT 29 I would be interested as the one in your picture looks superb.......................I don't really wear my RLT29 very much altho' I like it a lot - it is just that once noticed which it always is, it becomes a focal point of conversation................good pr for you but it does get a bit tedious after a while.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Charles.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

One more quick pic before bedtime.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

oooer...can I say definitely maybe....? Probably yes?

I don't suppose it will have the depth resistance as per the dial legend?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mad_librarian said:


> oooer...can I say definitely maybe....? Probably yes?
> 
> I don't suppose it will have the depth resistance as per the dial legend?


The cases were originally made to be 200m resistant.

They will be resealed to the best of my ability after the conversion but with no guarantees of water resistance.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

impossible to resist Roy...count me in.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I assume we can keep our original handset (I've gone off mercedes for some reason) - if so, count me in as well!

-- Tim

P.S. if not, I may well go for it anyway! I'll have a think tomorrow.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I do like my orange, but I'm beginning to waver...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes please Roy..........definitely............count me in


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I've got one with a dying battery or a dodgy movement so I think I would be in


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy, thats great of you to offer to do this at what must be cost. Great news for those who wanted a lume dial etc. Of course changing the dials makes the originals rarer... ohh decisions  Ive sold both mine now but am chuffed for owners that Roy is offering this.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

That looks really nice Roy.

imho the 29 with the upgraded dial etc looks a more 'complete' watch. But as they sold like mad you must of done it right first time?

I want one now! apart from the merc hands.







Good work


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You will be able to have which ever hands you want from the original choice included in the price.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> You will be able to have which ever hands you want from the original choice included in the price.


Definately movement and dial please,

Paul D


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> When I made the RLT29 last year there were no movement rings available that would fit this case so I had to use what was available to me. They were a bargain at Â£49 and I think all 95 were sold in a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please Roy, count me in.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> You will be able to have which ever hands you want from the original choice included in the price.


Roy - I'm in luck









Count me in!

Although I'll have to have a look for the hand set's originally offered. The only link I can find points to 2824 hand sets - I presume that's not right? If I need to pay more for a different set - I don't mind - there's no reason you should be put to additional trouble.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd like the upgrade with the Merc type hands as shown.

I take it the movement upgrade will be a jewelled quartz?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

What happens to our old movements?

You wouldn't, in that Alladins cave that you call a workshop, have a bunch of cases that they would fit?

I'm for the full upgrade movement, dial and hands.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement will be jeweled.

Here are the hands choices again.


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

Roy

Fantasic upgrade







. Count me in.

Perfect timing - though I really like the watch, I have missed not having lume, as such have been trying to work whether I could add lume to the existing dial whether alternative dials existed.

You mention that you are unsure whether you can maintain the 200m depth rating, what would need to done so that the rating is maintained?

Incidentally I am really pleased with the Zenith AJP watch is sold me.

Regards Kevin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will still be rated 200m but I cannot guarantee the rating. The water resistance will not be altered by the upgrade.

Glad you like the Zenith Kevin.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ooh - applied indices - sounds better and better!


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Def one for me Roy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

have to agree looks pretty good with that dial for sure!


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm interested, but will give definetly answear when a sample of the final dial has arrived. I've just bought back my original RLT29 after a nother sample which I did not like as much as the initial bought from Roy


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> One more quick pic before bedtime.


Ooh, nice idea Roy

I really like my red markers on silver dial '29 but I'm very tempted.









I'd definately be interested, with the proviso I could keep my old dial - in case I changed my mind in the future and wanted to swap back?!

Probably sensible to see the new sample dial before committing - but it sounds very interesing indeed. Do tell / show us some more when available.

(Its probably academic now but the red markings on the one above add a little something - if the new dial is on a par with the above it'll look great)

I dont 'spose theres any possibility of getting a full lume dial is there?!


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

I'd def. be interested in the upgrade, I think it looks much more 'polished'.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

To bad the 29 is one of the watches on my sell list.


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I'd be very interested in the upgrade, Roy - makes the 29 look more 'professionally finished' somehow and I alsways prefer to have a date fnction on my watches


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Any more news on the upgrade Roy?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How many jewels in the new movement?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes.









The other dials were not suitable so the final dial will be like this. :










I am only going to do approx 30 as this is the amount of dials that I can source.

To have others made the same is a minimum of 200 pieces so it is not worthwhile.

Subject to availablility there will be two movement choices, a one Jewel Ronda or a slightly more expensive 7 Jewel ETA.

Prices should be, but need to be confirmed later, at Â£29 + postage including Ronda 1 Jewel movement, Dial, Hands (of your choice) & Â£39 for the 7 Jewel ETA.

I need to sort a list out of who wants one as I do not want to let anyone down so can the people definetly wanting the upgrade to post in here.

Thank you.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes please Roy for the 7 jewel.

Dial and hands as you have shown

When to send it to you?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have the dials yet so about a week to 10 days please Griff.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PS. This is an exchange upgrade only, no one can have the old dial, movement or hands back. Sorry but this is the only way I can do this.


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

Same as Griff's most recent response, Roy.









I'm on hols next week but let me know when to send it.

Steve


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I'd be tempted to slip them onto Epray one at a time and say I drove the car(I don't think they'd fall for the weight of the vespa breaking them) over them by mistake Roy.
















Then again I'm maybe just sulking because I haven't got one to send back.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't got one either but if they ahd looked like this in the first place I would have.







I think the upgrade looks great.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One down for me please Roy (7-jewel jobby) exactly as shown in your last posting.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes please Roy, as you have shown with the 7 jewel movement. In the post in 10 days or are you going to let us know when you want them?

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll make a post next week to say that you can start to send them in.

I have a couple of dials exactly the same with no calendar should anyone prefer this.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll definitely go for the upgrade Roy; 7 jewel ETA movement please. I'm agonising (sort of) over the hands - either the ones in your photo, or my current 8/5 hands... I'll let you know at official order time!

cheers,

Tim


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll go for the upgrade as well, please Roy. 7 jewel ETA movement and hands as in the photo.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I put my name down for a 7 jewel, please Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I also put my name down for the 7 jewel upgrade please Roy









BTW would the handset I `ve already got fit as I`m happy with them?


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes. With the 7 jewel eta upgrade.









Thanks Kevin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice additon Roy, all those lucky owners have got a hard choice to make


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Very nice additon Roy, all those lucky owners have got a hard choice to make


Not wrong there Phil..................since i mentioned that I was interested in the upgrade I am coming under greater and greater pressure from friends to keep my Red/Pink exactly as it is - "there are too many black faced watches around and you've got a lot of black faced ones as well"...etc, etc

Ho-hum decisions, decisions.....................I may well sleep on this one.

I really, really like Roy's upgrade and it's one hell of an offer but the Red/Pink has a great attraction because it is so different - pity there is no lume on the dial that would really make it for me.

Like many people I already have an M6 but not a TAG/RLT M6 variant!!







:tongue2:


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've got 2 so would like to order 2 if possible please Roy. A 7 Jewel date one and a 1 Jewel no date if possible...


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'll make a post next week to say that you can start to send them in.
> 
> I have a couple of dials exactly the same with no calendar should anyone prefer this.


Think I'm gonna have to go for it as well, looks great with the new dial - but I will miss to silver / red that I have:bb:

Can I go for the 7 jewelled ETA please - (but I'd be quite happy to go for the 1 jewel version if you run out, if that helps)









Think I'd also have to let you know what hands at the time of order, if thats ok?







- I Like the combo I have at the moment (2/6) but the hour / min hands could do with ahaving more lume.

I might be interested in a non-date dial Roy, would it be possible to post a pic please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> I've got 2 so would like to order 2 if possible please Roy. A 7 Jewel date one and a 1 Jewel no date if possible...


That is fine.









QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 6 2007, 01:33 PM) ←

Think I'm gonna have to go for it as well, looks great with the new dial - but I will miss to silver / red that I have:bb:

Can I go for the 7 jewelled ETA please - (but I'd be quite happy to go for the 1 jewel version if you run out, if that helps)









Think I'd also have to let you know what hands at the time of order, if thats ok?







- I Like the combo I have at the moment (2/6) but the hour / min hands could do with ahaving more lume.

I might be interested in a non-date dial Roy, would it be possible to post a pic please?

No date :


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> rsykes2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got 2 so would like to order 2 if possible please Roy. A 7 Jewel date one and a 1 Jewel no date if possible...
> ...


Can I have a non-date dialed version please Mr Taylor Sir


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

At the moment I have only one left with no date so I guess yes you can as you are the first to definetly say you want it.

There may be some more with no date but I am not certain yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> At the moment I have only one left with no date so I guess yes you can as you are the first to definetly say you want it.


Phew









Thanks Roy


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> At the moment I have only one left with no date so I guess yes you can as you are the first to definetly say you want it.
> 
> There may be some more with no date but I am not certain yet.


Thats cool with me Roy, I dont have a problem with that









- teach me to be so indecicive!









If there are any more non-date dials then I'll have one having seen it, but if not then nay worries, the 'dated' dials still look v.cool


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy

Sorry i've not been following too closely, do you have any upgrades left???

Thanks

Bill


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

Please put me down for a 7 Jewel date ETA.

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bill said:


> Roy
> 
> Sorry i've not been following too closely, do you have any upgrades left???
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

OK, I'll get off the fence!

Was liking my Blue and Yellow '29, but I'll have one of these fancy new ones!

7-Jewel with date, si vous plait!

(besides, I figure it'll only be 6 months untill there's another upgrade and list of modifications for them, so I can get my colour back!)


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

7 jewel with date for me too please....

been away for a few days and have missed the updates on this post - hope I'm not too late?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

7 jewel with date for me too please.

Now all I have to do is decide which one to upgrade.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Please put me down for a 7 jewel with date too Roy.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 6 2007, 06:21 PM) ←



Roy said:


> At the moment I have only one left with no date so I guess yes you can as you are the first to definetly say you want it.
> 
> There may be some more with no date but I am not certain yet.


Thats cool with me Roy, I dont have a problem with that









- teach me to be so indecicive!









If there are any more non-date dials then I'll have one having seen it, but if not then nay worries, the 'dated' dials still look v.cool









Roy, was I lucky enough to secure a non-date dial perchance?







- or did that nasty, evil







Mach get the last one 

How many were left ........if any, .......... in case there are other no-date punters out there









cheers,

Mark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 7 2007, 01:32 PM) ←

Roy, was I lucky enough to secure a non-date dial perchance?







- or did that nasty, evil







Mach get the last one 

cheers,

Mark.










Hope you manage to get one


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy

Could you put me down for a 7-Jewel with date.

Thanks very much

Bill


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 7 2007, 01:32 PM) ←
> 
> Roy, was I lucky enough to secure a non-date dial perchance?
> 
> ...


cheers Mach, as usual Roy has gone above and beyond the call of duty and managed to sort me one out :rlt:

........so NER


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy,

7 Jewel ETA please - Hands as per picture. If I am too late for the 7 Jewel 1Jewel will have to do.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You can start sending your watches anytime next week. Please remember to state which hands you require.

The prices I quoted are now firm so it's

Â£29 for the 1 Jewel or

Â£39 for the 7 Jewel + postage.

If you wish to pay by card or Paypal then you can do so on the site as I have added the upgrade to the bottom of this page :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> You can start sending your watches anytime next week. Please remember to state which hands you require.
> 
> The prices I quoted are now firm so it's
> 
> ...


I've just put my order through, Roy. There is no box to specify the handset choice, so just to confirm - I should like the no.7 hour/minute hands, but I fancy a slight change so could I go for the no.3 second hand with that if possible, please.

Also, if you're still doing the buckle engraving, could I include the clasp off my RLT11 to be "RLT'd", please, when I send you the RLT29?

Many thanks.

Graham


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > You can start sending your watches anytime next week. Please remember to state which hands you require.
> ...


Thank you Graham. Yes please send the clasp.









If everyone could just put a note in with their watch to say which hands they want then this would be very helpful.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll send mine nearer the end of the month, Roy. I can't even afford Â£39 right now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> I'll send mine nearer the end of the month, Roy. I can't even afford Â£39 right now.


Ditto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just found 6 spare cases that I had left without crowns, I was just keeping them for spares but I have found a supplier who has some generic crowns that may fit. We will see.









No rush George and Mac , I may use the parts for these.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy, if you are taking orders for the ones you've just found can I put my name down?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Noted Robert we will see if the crowns fit first.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Robert said:


> Roy, if you are taking orders for the ones you've just found can I put my name down?


And in the unlikely event that there's a case left over and you could find that pink/silver dial combo that you said you weren't doing and I hadn't the nerve to argue for just in case fellow forum members made judgements about me......... (God, the respect I held mach and jason and pg et al in a mere nine months ago. Hard to believe.







)

In the unlikely event, please count me in Roy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> God, the respect I held mach and jason and pg et al in a mere nine months ago. Hard to believe.


Strange person


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Roy said:


> I have just found 6 spare cases that I had left without crowns, I was just keeping them for spares but I have found a supplier who has some generic crowns that may fit. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I miss-reading this, or are you saying that you might be able to make a few more '29's?

If so, count me in, if I'm not too late, although I prefer the 'original' dials that you had, so would prefer one without the date modification.

If I'm reading this wrong, I'll obviously look a bit daft


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just like to remind those that want the upgrade in case you have missed it :

You can start sending your watches anytime this week. Please remember to state which hands you require in a note with the watch.

The prices I quoted are now firm so it's

Â£29 for the 1 Jewel or

Â£39 for the 7 Jewel + postage.

If you wish to pay by card or Paypal then you can do so on the site as I have added the upgrade to the bottom of this page :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Robert said:


> Roy, if you are taking orders for the ones you've just found can I put my name down?


Roy

Like Robert I would also like my name put down if you are taking orders for the new found cases.

Dave S


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am not taking orders but have noted your request Dave.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done for possibly offering the spare cases Roy. Im tempted myself!


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been asked Roy, but is the strap in your '29 upgrade pic available on the site?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sjo said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked Roy, but is the strap in your '29 upgrade pic available on the site?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Steve it was just one I picked out of a box it is not one I sell, I think it came off a new Poljot ages ago.

However as you asked you can have it free of charge.









Just remind me when you send your watch.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Roy,

I'll be sending the watch through in the next couple of days.

Out of interest, which ETA movement (the 7j) are you using?

regards,

Rich


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The ETA 955 series, these are the same ones that Tag use in their quartz watches.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hypothetically speaking, if one were to be in possession of a Tag signed 955.412, and were to send that along with the watch, would you be prepared to fit that?

regards,

Rich


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure, please email me if you wish to discuss this.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Roy. I don't have the watch but speaking hypothetically could you have the case painted in black, the numbers in red and the strap which could be purchased in a graphite style or divers with red stitching?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Hi Roy. I don't have the watch but speaking hypothetically could you have the case painted in black, the numbers in red and the strap which could be purchased in a graphite style or divers with red stitching?


if he gets that, i want mine delivered by dancing girls.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I meant if I had purchased it, would Roy have been able to do that for extra?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry I cannot.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Where would I get that done Roy? Would repairers etc do that?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I doubt any repairer would paint the case black.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Could mine be made to chime on the hour with the hour and once at quarterly hour intervals


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

Roy said:


> sjo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this has already been asked Roy, but is the strap in your '29 upgrade pic available on the site?
> ...


Nice one Roy! The watch is already en route from Prague (if of course it actually gets past Czech Post - but that's another story!). I've included a note asking you to email me when you get it so I'll be sure to remind you at that point.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

What's your turn around on these Roy? I'm aiming to be the first person with pictures of theirs up on the forum, though I know I'm racing a few other people for that title too!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will take a couple of days after receiving it.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

What sort of paint would have to be used Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Emulsion.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> Emulsion.


What water resistance will the 'DuluxRlt' have?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Emulsion.
> ...


Think it should be Crown Emulsion







but don't know about the case


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Wouldn't that need to be Screw-down Crown Emulsion...










I'll get my coat.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Roy

Your inbox is full, trying to send you PM

Regards

Dave S


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My PM box is usually full, always better and quicker to email me. I'll PM you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


Very Nice.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

hotmog said:


> Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


Bloody hell!! that was fast, I didn't think that Roy was getting hold of them before Monday. 3 working days including 2 days in the post


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

hotmog said:


> Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


Looks good Hotmog.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.
> ...


He wasn't - I posted mine on Monday by next day SD, and it was delivered on Tuesday. I got an email yesterday afternoon to say it was done and had been despatched back to me. It arrived 8:30am this morning. That's what you call a fast turnaround!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

hotmog said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


That means mine will be with me shortly - allowing for greater distance (posted Monday lunchtime with Roy Wednesday morning, can't complain really) - what a fantastic turnaround time.

Super service as always!!!


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

hotmog said:


> Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


Looks excellent!









Well done Roy on such a fast turn round.

Will be posting mine off tomorrow all being well. - I've gone for a no-dater


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Roy said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.
> ...


Well you should know, you made the damn thing!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

hotmog said:


> Got mine back this morning! Here's the first shot of the beastie after its makeover (ETA 7 jewels). I'm well pleased. Many thanks, Roy.


All being well mine will arrive in the Channel Isles tomorrow - Roy posted it this morning - that's a very quick turnaround. As I said earlier he only received it yesterday morning...................!!!
















Looks very nice indeed


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Apologies for taking a while in deciding. I have now paid by card through the site.

After taking ages deciding I will be going for hour/minute hands - 6 and second hand - 2

Also if I send a lumpy bracelet, would you mind fitting it and taking out 3 links if at all possible please Roy?

Thanks & best regards,

Carl


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dowsing said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Apologies for taking a while in deciding. I have now paid by card through the site.
> 
> ...


Thank You Carl, I have sent you an email.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crowns that I mentioned earlier do fit the cases and I now have 4 or 5 complete watches available to purchase.

The cases and bezels are marked through poor storage, two bezels have a small ding on them.

The crowns are not signed and are not as long as the originals as can be seen in the picture.

Requests by email only [email protected]


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> The crowns that I mentioned earlier do fit the cases and I now have 4 or 5 complete watches available to purchase.
> 
> The cases and bezels are marked through poor storage, two bezels have a small ding on them.
> 
> ...


Roy

Just filled out the sales form.









Dave S


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Sent an Email Roy. Please let me buy such a class watch !!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> The crowns that I mentioned earlier do fit the cases and I now have 4 or 5 complete watches available to purchase.
> 
> The cases and bezels are marked through poor storage, two bezels have a small ding on them.
> 
> ...


How many minutes do you reckon before these all sell out


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Roy - email sent. Please, please, pretty please?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sending mine Monday Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Sending mine Monday Roy


Thank you.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

What is the lug width for the RLT29?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Ventura said:


> What is the lug width for the RLT29?


17.5mm


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

That's an odd size. Is it difficult to get a strap for it other than the one that comes with it?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Ventura said:


> That's an odd size. Is it difficult to get a strap for it other than the one that comes with it?


I've fitted a Watchadoo "lumpy" to mine. It's a 22mm steel bracelet that is available with 18mm, 20mm or 22mm end pieces. I ordered mine with an 18mm end piece which can then be filed down slightly to size.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any 18mm leather or rubber strap fits fine.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Sending mine Monday Roy
> ...


Mine should also be going on Monday


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

I shall also be sending mine off Monday Roy, (unless I manage to get to the post office toay - which is looking unlikely). Please accept my apologies for not sending sooner, its just been mega-busy at work!

Has anyone tried a 20mm lumpy filed down on these BTW?


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Mach, you've gotta stop this habbit of posting 3minutes before me!!







Its freaking me out - and it could gt annoying!! 

Either that or I need to learn to type better so that I dont spend 5 mins correcting all the mistakes before I hit the button!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 12:23 PM) ←

Has anyone tried a 20mm lumpy filed down on these BTW?

As I mentioned in my earlier post, I've got mine on an 18mm lumpy. Identical bracelet - less filing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 12:28 PM) ←



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Mach, you've gotta stop this habbit of posting 3minutes before me!!







Its freaking me out - and it could gt annoying!! 

Either that or I need to learn to type better so that I dont spend 5 mins correcting all the mistakes before I hit the button!

My Mother lives in Bexhill & is monitoring your actions, she gives me the nod when you are about to post


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 12:28 PM) ←
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

hotmog said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 12:23 PM) ←
> 
> Has anyone tried a 20mm lumpy filed down on these BTW?
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, I've got mine on an 18mm lumpy. Identical bracelet - less filing.


sorry hotmog I probably didnt make myself clear - cant be sure but seem to recall some folks with the same lumpy but 20mm (?) filed down for that slightly chunkier bracelet look, wanted to confirm that the second links didnt clash with the case.

Mines currently residing on one of Roys 22mm rubber oyster jobbies notched out to fit, which looks pretty good, and I've got a SS bracelet kindly supplied by a fellow forumer (Robert I believe it was, iirc) that I need to get round to 'adjusting' soon. - Just sounding out ideas really for when it comes back modified.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 01:31 PM) ←



hotmog said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 12:23 PM) ←
> 
> Has anyone tried a 20mm lumpy filed down on these BTW?
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, I've got mine on an 18mm lumpy. Identical bracelet - less filing.


sorry hotmog I probably didnt make myself clear - cant be sure but seem to recall some folks with the same lumpy but 20mm (?) filed down for that slightly chunkier bracelet look, wanted to confirm that the second links didnt clash with the case.

Mines currently residing on one of Roys 22mm rubber oyster jobbies notched out to fit, which looks pretty good, and I've got a SS bracelet kindly supplied by a fellow forumer (Robert I believe it was, iirc) that I need to get round to 'adjusting' soon. - Just sounding out ideas really for when it comes back modified.









Mark, maybe _I_ didn't make myself clear. The 18mm on mine refers to the end pieces only - the bracelet itself is 20mm which I think is the standard size for a lumpy regardless of the width option specified for the end pieces. The second links don't snag on the case at all, as you can see from this (pre-upgrade) pic of mine.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent Roy, thank you


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

mine sent today....


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine has arrived - thank you Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> Excellent Roy, thank you


That`s just what mine should look like next week, very nice


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Robert said:


> Excellent Roy, thank you


Thanks for that picture; you've made my mind up to continue with my present hands, just like yours - very nice!

Off to Roy early next week...










-- Tim

P.S. I'll take a no-date dial if there are any left, Roy (vain hope!)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

in_denial said:


> P.S. I'll take a no-date dial if there are any left, Roy (vain hope!)


I think I got the last one - and its slightly different, note the red mark where the logo would normally be


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

And a side by side shot


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I prefer the old crown, but not complaining, as I think I managed to get one







Is it easy to change the crown to one of your own?


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

hotmog said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Feb 17 2007, 01:31 PM) ←
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, thanks hotmog, that clears it up for me, was sure I'd seen a '20mm' lumpy on 'em before, thanks for the post


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

Hi Roy

Just back after a week on my jollies.

Will send you my watch early next week for transformation.









Steve


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

Roy

Sent my watch for the refit today. Should be with you tomorrow.

Kevin


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Where the Hell's my damn camera...

...I want to take a photo of mine but can't see it anywhere! I've got the posh Oris-type hands which look really good. Not seen any '29s with these hands so far, but because they're quite thin it gives a bit of an illusion that the watch is bigger when you look at it!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's another, not very good, shot of mine to whet appetites


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Roy

Mine arrived to day, well pleased


















Dave S


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Done... It's awesome!


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I like the look of that one.

Mine should be in the post to Roy this evening


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Mine is done too - just picked up from depot - WELL IMPRESSED!

I sent mine off Special Delivery Monday, so Roy myst have got it Tuesday morning right?...........then I had an email at 11:04 Tuesday morning to say that my order for the modified '29 had been shipped.........I thought it might have been a mistake as surely not even Roy could turn it round that quick?!!!

But it would appear Roy does not make mistakes - as sure enough, the delivery card was sitting on the door mat when I got home from work Wednesday!

How fast is that!!!!! Short of chartering a helicopter and delivering it straight to my door, I dont think I couldn't have received it any quicker!!!! Super-fast and excellent service from Roy, as per usual - and the watch looks great. Cheers Roy.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Just posted mine special delivery off to you today Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's everyone.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Does this offer have a time limit? Sadly my watch and I are in different parts of the continent and will remain so for another 4 months.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Daveinspain said:


> Does this offer have a time limit? Sadly my watch and I are in different parts of the continent and will remain so for another 4 months.


Yes it does have a time limit, I only have a certain amount of dials and parts.

You could pay for the upgrade on the website and send your watch to be done in 4 months.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm still wanting mine done Roy, but can't send it till next week.


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Mine arrived in the UK a few days ago but I got to see it for the first time last night. What a transformation! I liked the original but I really missed lume and a date so I actually had it up for trade at one point. So glad that I kept hold of it because I think it looks fantastic.

Thanks again

Steve

P.S. The free strap is a great match - Thanks


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Another big thank you to Roy at







!

Posted Tuesday, was emailed Wednesday AM to say it was being shipped! Unfortunately I couldn't get at it until Saturday, but it looks marvelous - not that different to the old black/silver dial I had, but the lume and date are well worthwhile!

I'll try and get a picture sometime soon...

-- Tim


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine will be on it's way to you today for the upgrade


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you,


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you Roy I got mine yesterday


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually, did have one (possibly stupid) question... is it possible to convert the RLT29 with the new movement to a Left Handed Crown?


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I'm looking forward to receiving mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Actually, did have one (possibly stupid) question... is it possible to convert the RLT29 with the new movement to a Left Handed Crown?


No not possible, sorry.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Roy said:


> No not possible, sorry.


No problem... just thought I'd ask as I have no idea how these things work


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

Top class service, Roy - my upgraded '29 was received yesterday and looks all the better for it!!!









Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got mine back after a slight adjustment and I think the upgrade is very pleasing.









Overall this is now a piece well worth having worthy of limited edition status


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

My upgrade arrived back today... super fast turnaround thanks Roy


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

and just for those not sure whether to do the upgrade or not, here's a handy before/after shot:










It really does just finish off the watch and kind of make it look "proper"


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Being relatively new to the forum, could I ask a question please? What movement did the original RLT29 have, and what advantage is there in having an upgrade (apart from the nice new dial)?


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> I think I prefer the old crown, but not complaining, as I think I managed to get one


If you have a source for the old type crowns, and you don't mind sharing it, would you PM me with the details please?

Regards,

Junior


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Is the upgrade still available?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure is...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html - bottom of the page


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

